# Clunk in Sharp Turn



## CalHvyMetl (Dec 4, 2006)

Okay, I noticed this when camping with my brother 2 years ago before he gave me the truck. When making a sharp left hand turn, there is a loud clunk. It doesn't do it turning right. I researched thinking it was the CV joint, but that's supposed to be a repeating tick. So I bit the bullet and held the sharp turn, and the clunk repeats. It's worse backing up than going forward. Is this in fact a bad CV joint? Can you tell which side, based on it only happening in a left turn?

Finally how hard would it be to replace myself? (if that's what it is) I just replaced the carrier bearing and saved almost $200 on labor. I'm not a big fan of doing work underneath the truck, but the carrier bearing was $273 and I couldn't afford Nissan mechanics.

I appreciate any input


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

You might want to check the steering lock stop as well. It can make a lot of noise when the cap wears out and you have metal to metal. A little grease on the frame can help.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Check the strut rods(compression rods) and bushings as well. It could be quite a few things. Swaybar end link broken, swaybar bushings, shock broken, shock bushings, etc...


----------



## CalHvyMetl (Dec 4, 2006)

Okay, thanks 88. I'm thinking it might be suspension now, the drivers side does sag. I was thinking it was a weak spring, but 2+2 might equal.....


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

You can adjust that upward yourself so it sits level. The adjuster for the torsion bar is under the center of the truck on the transmission crossmember. Takes two 17mm wrenches (to loosen the locknuts) and a 17mm socket (to turn the adjuster). Crank the bolt from the bottom around an approximate 2 turns or so and then check the ride height. Adjust as necessary to desired height. Tighten locknuts and you're done.


----------



## Macneil (Apr 28, 2006)

My 93 HB has been doing that lately also, but on the passenger side. The noise is quite bad when backing up, too. It makes a loud noise when I'm turning sharp going in a forward motion, but it's not too often, unlike when I am backing up that it happens every time. Would I have the same problem as CalHvyMetl?


----------



## CalHvyMetl (Dec 4, 2006)

Yes, it's worse backing up. I've also noticed it doing it on the steep incline to my driveway when turning less sharp and other direction. I crawled under and looked and lubed. Nothing obvious, but I'm thinking bushings or a broken strut. Think I'll have to pay Nissan mechanics on this one.


----------



## Macneil (Apr 28, 2006)

I haven't taken a look under the truck as of yet, but I will pay it a visit tomorrow. What exactly should I be looking for? I had to replace an arm(I forget what the damn thing was called) on the left side of the truck after it made a loud clunking noise and snapped apart, so maybe I have to replace the same part on the right?


----------



## Macneil (Apr 28, 2006)

I figured out where the noise was coming from on my truck today after looking under it. I have a really soft shock on the left side of the truck(both are finished, but one is worse then the other) so I do believe that is the cause of the noise. I also have a dent of some sort on the top of the shock so that's where I think the noise is coming from too.


----------



## sharpeusn (May 9, 2007)

This may be a far cry from helpbut I had a "knocking" problem in my 95' turned out to be the throw out bearing in the tranny. What was wierd is mine didn't sound like it was coming from the tranny. Is yours a 5-speed?


----------



## Macneil (Apr 28, 2006)

Mine is a 5 spd and I have no visible issues with the tranny as of yet.


----------



## sharpeusn (May 9, 2007)

Well the throw out bearing isnt visible.


----------



## Macneil (Apr 28, 2006)

I know this, but I mean it still shifts perfectly fine..


----------



## sharpeusn (May 9, 2007)

yea mine did too.


----------



## CalHvyMetl (Dec 4, 2006)

*Mystery solved*

I was driving over some railroad ties in the parking lot at work Friday, just because I could (yes, there were a couple of attractive young females there). When I got home and was working on my deck, I noticed a puddle under the passenger rear tire. I figured it was a brake cylinder leaking, but when I looked I had a broken leaf spring that got into the shock and that's where the oil came from.

I got a leaf spring from the salvage yard Saturday, and today had it installed with 2 new shocks and guess what? No more clunk when I turn sharp. I figure the leaf spring has been broken for quite a while and that was causing the noise. My railroad tie jumping loosened it up enough that it slid over and damaged the shock otherwise I never would have noticed it.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

most clunking is the front cross member .

but check all cross members and check bushings for leaf springs..


----------



## NicHB (Mar 5, 2008)

mine has always made a metal to metal sound turning fully locked out either way but only when the suspension compresses (i.e. backing out of the driveway) The rubber tip on the stops have worn and it's rubbing metal on metal. I've never messed with it 10 years... just a little grease every know and then and I try not to turn it all the way to the lock.


----------

